# Hechtrogen



## Case (11. Mai 2002)

Da jetzt bald wieder die Hechtzeit anfängt mal ein Rezept von mir, das vielleicht nicht jedermanns Sache ist, aber lecker schmeckt. Ist von einem Rumänischen Kollegen.
Den Rogen vom Hecht in eine Schüssel geben und kräftig durchrühren. Die Haut ( in welcher der Rogen ist) entfernen.
Dann etwas Salz, Pfeffer, ein Schuß Zitrone ( frisch ), Speiseöl, Senf, und je nach Geschmack etwas Majonaise dazugeben. Das ganze kräftig durchrühren und in den Kühlschrank stellen. Wenn das ganze abgekühlt ist, einfach mit Butterbrot oder Brötchen essen. Natürlich nur als Vorspeise in kleinen Mengen.

Gruß
Case


----------



## Bergi (11. Mai 2002)

@ case:
Dieses Rezept kann ja schön und gut und lecker sein,aber ich finde es eigentlich scheisse,wenn man einen Fisch,der prallgefüllt mit Rogen ist mitzunehmen!!!Gerade Raubfische gibt es nicht mehr viele und diese sollte man schützen.Auch wenn man kein catch&release praktiziert,sollte man den Anstand haben einen solchen Fisch in sein Element zu entlassen.
Sorry,das gehört hier nicht rein,aber musste raus!

Bergi


----------



## Case (12. Mai 2002)

Hast Du Recht, Bergi.
Und ich rede hier auch nicht von einer hochträchtigen Hechtdame die in der Schonzeit gefangen wird, sondern von Hechten die ich nach der Schonzeit, welche bei uns länger als die gesetzliche ist, fange, und noch Rogenreste drin haben. Ich weiß, ich hab hier den schlechten Ruf des Fleischmachers weg, aber wenn Du mal auf meiner Homepage unter Fangberichte nachschaust, wirst Du sehen wie oft es bei mir Hechtrogen gibt.

Gruß und Petri
Case


----------



## Bergi (12. Mai 2002)

@ case:
War ja auch nicht böse gemeint!  
Es ist ja auch jedem selbst überlassen!Nur es ist leder so das viele Angler dann z.B. Hechte,kurz vor der Schonzeit mitnehemen undd die sind schon ordentlich fett!
Naja,dann viel Spass und Guten appetit,bei der zubereitung und Verzehr der Rogen.  

bergi


----------



## Gast 1 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Hechtrogen*



			
				Bergi schrieb:
			
		

> @ case:
> War ja auch nicht böse gemeint!
> Es ist ja auch jedem selbst überlassen!Nur es ist leder so das viele Angler dann z.B. Hechte,kurz vor der Schonzeit mitnehemen undd die sind schon ordentlich fett!
> Naja,dann viel Spass und Guten appetit,bei der zubereitung und Verzehr der Rogen.
> ...


 Es gibt auch Ausnahmen:

 Wir haben Hechte im Teich, die wir füttern, weil 70 % von Besatz Futter ist.
 Also muß im geschlossenen Teich was passieren, ok?


----------



## sundeule (21. November 2004)

*AW: Hechtrogen*

Ich mag Rohzubereitungen von Fisch.
Bei einem Weihnachtshecht fiel einmal viel Rogen an. Ehrlich gesagt fand ich ihn nach dem Einsalzen bitter und am Ende ungenießbar.
Entweder geht das völlig anders als bei Salmoniden oder Hering oder es ist einfach nix. Mein Geschmack war es jedenfalls nicht.
Zum moralischen Teil sag ich mal nix und entnehme innerhalb der Schonzeiten auch keinen Fisch.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (22. November 2004)

*AW: Hechtrogen*

Hallo, kann man das auch mit Herings- oder Dorschrogen machen?


----------



## sundeule (22. November 2004)

*AW: Hechtrogen*

Heringsrogen kanns Du prima von der Haut befreien - am besten durch ein Sieb reiben. Ich salze ihn dann lediglich und stelle ihn dann kalt. Experimente mit Dill und Pfeffer habe ich auch schon gemacht und die waren ebenfalls lecker. Nur gesalzen ist er mir am Liebsten.


----------



## chippog (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtrogen*

dorsch-, wittling- und schellfischroggen habe ich auf folgende art verarbeitet. beim ausnehmen vorsichtig den roggensack entfernen, gut abspülen und kühl verwahren. zu hause dann in einer lake aus wasser, einen esslöffel salz pro liter, zitronen- und apfelsinensaft nach geschmack und dillsamen kurz aufkochen und dann mindestens eine viertel stunde bei fast hundert grad ziehen lassen. abkühlen lassen und mit etwas mayonnaise, wer will, aufs brot. guten! chippog


----------

